# Plastering in North Carolina



## chanratt (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm living is Mass right now. My wife and I are relocating to NC, probably the Charlotte area. at the minute I work for myself as a plasterer. Mostly skim coat over blue board - sometimes entire houses but mostly additions, bathrooms, basements etc. as you may know, it's mostly smooth veneer skim coat up here with various textures. I do the odd tape and compound job for people looking to save money (although it doesnt really in the long run). 
Well, I'm aware that in North Carolina, as in many other states, skim coat is not in high demand. It's more compound down there and stucco. I do a little stucco. Anyway, my question is, can I make some money down there maybe doing a bit of all three....a little veneer/stucco/tape and mud? Or would I be best sticking with drywall? Is there a niche market for skim coat? I have talked to a couple of suppliers and they say that they have it in stock from time to time but not often. So I know it is done but I would love to hear from someone with some experience in the area.
Thank you in advance!
www.kelticplastering.com


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

From what I hear NC is dead .. along with the rest of the US..

If you have A good standing where you are ....STAY!


----------



## chanratt (Aug 25, 2012)

moore said:


> From what I hear NC is dead .. along with the rest of the US..
> 
> If you have A good standing where you are ....STAY!


Well, she has a real good job so it will give me some time to get set up. We will be better off with the cheaper house down there and here income being the same, with me making even half.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chanratt said:


> Well, she has a real good job so it will give me some time to get set up. We will be better off with the cheaper house down there and here income being the same, with me making even half.


 Best of luck to ya brother!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Stay on drywall talk though, not too many guys who do veneer plaster on site

Dsjohn is our main plaster master on the site, but more masters are always welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Wish you the best in your transition! NC is a lot like SC and I have personally never even seen a plaster crew around here even with thousands old plaster houses in Charleston. If I were you I would try to start doing drywall.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I do some plaster work from time to time here in TN but it's very rare....definitely more common in the North East. ( I grew up in plymouth county MA )

I started out finishing in the early 80's and learned a little plaster along the way...nice to change things up once in a while.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure how long youve been doing it, but we both know you can bang a good size ceiling out in one day[install and finish] so if that gets you started ,and you dont mind bathrooms or small additions, stick to it!!! Good Luck in your endeavors !!!!! DSJOHN


----------



## chanratt (Aug 25, 2012)

DSJOHN said:


> Not sure how long youve been doing it, but we both know you can bang a good size ceiling out in one day[install and finish] so if that gets you started ,and you dont mind bathrooms or small additions, stick to it!!! Good Luck in your endeavors !!!!! DSJOHN


Lol yeah, been doing in for almost 20 years. I can hang a 10 sheet ceiling and plaster in a day by myself, no helper (as long as it isn't a 10.5 foot high room), ready for painting and still beat rush hour!


----------

